# White Magic



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks to the "Rats Needing Homes" section, I have a new little bundle of energetic and adorable sweetness. This is the beautiful and so very soft Magic. She's a PEW, which I've been wanting for a while because I LOVE pink eyes, and I think PEWs are underappreciated because they're so common and "unspecial" - but I think Magic is very special 










I don't have many good pictures.. I'm still learning the art of getting good pics of a white pink-eyed rat with my ancient camera. There's another pic of her in general section, and if you see that picture, yes, that is Kismet under her. Don't even get me started on the (once again) broken quarantine. I was out of the house less than 3 hours, and I come back to find the two of them curled up together in Kismet's cage. Apparently, family members just can't understand that when I keep rats in separate cages in separate rooms, there IS actually a reason for that. So I just left them together. If Magic is sick, it's too late for Kismet already, so hopefully she's as healthy as she seems.










Magic is very sweet, and already licks my fingers. She doesn't like being picked up very much, but she's already becoming a good shoulder-rider  And did I mention her fur is incredibly soft? I've never had a rat as soft as she is. I wanted to rub her against my cheek, but I didn't think she'd like that ^_^










I wanted to get a good face shot of her for my signature picture, but they just weren't turning out. I'll keep trying though - she is so adorable


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

She's gorgeous 
And I love the names, btw


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh she is adorable. Your very creative in your names, Magic ... that's got be one of the best names I've ever heard!


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you guys! Usually their names come to me pretty quickly, but Magic's name eluded me all day.. nothing seemed to fit her. I actually thought about calling her Enigma for a while because of that :lol: But then it struck me, and Magic she is!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

She's definitely very cute. I do love her name as well.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

So cute! She reminds me of when we got our little PEW fuzzbucket... she's not so little anymore, though! :lol:


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, adorable!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Aww...what a cute baby! Congrats Mana!


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw I love the pic in the tube thats adorable


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Is the yellow mesh there so rats do not to slip?

Very very cute rattie Mana.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you! She really is adorable 

The mesh (which is actually the bottom of one of the cages, but I took it out since it had a slide-out pan I didn't need to utilize for that purpose) is mainly for the back of the desk - Coconut fell off the back once, probably because there's a mirror behind it so she couldn't really see the small gap. I put up a piece of cardboard back there first, but the rats kept trying to get behind it, so this is added security. It also adds space in the front, which we all enjoy!


----------



## Zoey (Sep 11, 2007)

All I see are little red X's *bummer*


----------

